# Dvorak's other Operas



## KAV (May 9, 2015)

I love Rusalka. I know he wrote other operas, but only by name. My limited go to reference 1001 CLASSICAL RECORDINGS YOU MUST HEAR BEFORE YOU DIE simply states they are little known 
outside of the Czech Republic. Well, I'd like to. Can anyone direct me to any available recordings?


----------

